# hen of the woods



## brenson (May 17, 2013)

I have three gallon ziplocks of dehydrated hen that i want to sell any one know the legalities of how or where i can sell them all the info i find is vague.


----------



## [email protected]_com (Oct 18, 2012)

In Minnesota you need to have to be certified contact [email protected]


----------



## growfindexplore (Apr 7, 2013)

As Hen of the Woods are commercially cultivated and available in your grocers produce aisle, I don't know what kind of demand there would be for them.


----------

